# Blades won't engage



## rsruss6399 (Jun 22, 2009)

I have a JD 180. Last night was I was mowing the back and the blades just stopped... PTO was engaged. Wiggled the switch nothing.... Took the mower to the garage and sure connections were all snug. Now if I engage the blades and get off the seat, the safety switch will cut the power tohe mower, which is what it's supposed to do. 

Anyone have any pointers as to what could be wrong. I bought a new PTO toggle switch as I was told at the Deere store it could be one of a few variables that could be wrong...


----------



## HYDROGUARDIAN16 (Feb 14, 2007)

make sure the PTO is getting power, check your battery connections, ground wires(make sure they are clean) just a few things that I would check .


----------



## MFreund (May 2, 2008)

If it has the electromagnetic clutch on the pto it may need adjusted. I had a page with the direction, Now where did I put it........... will look around.


----------



## Jetblack1525 (Nov 9, 2008)

So wait, your blades are enganging but stop if u get off the seat?? Iam lost here.


----------



## Leon (Jun 23, 2009)

I'm guessing what he means is the blades don't turn on but the engine quits with the blade switch on and him off the seat. If that's the case then it sounds like your switch is working. I'm going with a bad electromagnetic clutch.

-Leon


----------



## Jetblack1525 (Nov 9, 2008)

Yea, ok, i was going to say. Proply the clutch then


----------



## MFreund (May 2, 2008)

Try adjusting thre clutch first. The spec is .018" of air gap. Be sure to measure the air gap b-4 adjusting. I am just curious. You should adjust all 3 nuts at least 3 times to make sure adjusting 1 didn't change the others.

I still can't find the page I was looking for!!!


----------

